# Where can I find discounted MAC products in Singapore?



## jothimaya (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi All!
I keep hearing about CCOs and all those MAC sales available in the US. Does Singapore have anything like that? It's horrible that I'm always paying full-price ALL the time. It would be so lovely to get a discount on some products - esp last season or discontinued items - once in a while. Anyone knows of anything like that here in Singapore?
Thanks!


----------



## macJunki (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jothimaya* 

 
_Hi All!
I keep hearing about CCOs and all those MAC sales available in the US. Does Singapore have anything like that? It's horrible that I'm always paying full-price ALL the time. It would be so lovely to get a discount on some products - esp last season or discontinued items - once in a while. Anyone knows of anything like that here in Singapore?
Thanks!



_

 


I don't think there any CCO's in Singapore or international.  Do you have outlet malls there?  That is where you would find discounted Mac.


----------



## jothimaya (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks so much for your reply. We have none of those here sadly..........


----------



## charmaine 82 (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jothimaya* 

 
_Hi All!
I keep hearing about CCOs and all those MAC sales available in the US. Does Singapore have anything like that? It's horrible that I'm always paying full-price ALL the time. It would be so lovely to get a discount on some products - esp last season or discontinued items - once in a while. Anyone knows of anything like that here in Singapore?
Thanks!



_

 
IF I'm not mistaken there's MAC sale on 18th july, but it's in Kuala Lumpur (not far from singapore ) & invitation only...hope u can catch it while it's still holiday


----------



## suuzieq (Apr 12, 2011)

About twice a year there is private 'estee lauder' sale. You need invitation to that. Check with your MAC SA.


----------

